
Why Scholars and Programmers Need to Talk - fogus
http://www.whatdigitalrevolution.com/?p=171
======
ddewey
To pick out one particular point: "3. We need more than just the imperative
mood". The author states that all programming languages are in the imperative
mood (which is pretty shaky, considering the long history of declarative
languages), and that this is a problem because we need programs to be "art and
literature". What? Can somebody explain that to me?

Besides, to parallel his later argument about games (which I disagree with,
but... maybe some other time): when was the last time you executed a great
piece of literature? What does Moby Dick print when you run it?

I agree that scholars and programmers should talk to each other about their
studies, but I doubt that this article contributes much to the discussion.

